# Best Baits For Slick Bellies?



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My son and his buddy have badgered me into going after catfish tomorrow, and leaving my beloved bass alone. I've caught them in the past on everything from shad to bread to bass lures. My current plan is shrimp (hate using chicken liver) and cut bait doused in garlic powder. I know flatheads and blues especially like live bait like sunfish, but we are primarily targeting channels and blues under ten pounds. What do y'all use for them up there and been successful with? Oh. The term "slick belly" is what the catfish fishermen down here call them..lol
Have read a lot about hot dog wieners cut into chunks. Anyone ever use them? Also, I bought some plain shank number 2 live bait hooks to use..


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

hard to beat fresh cut shad for channels and blues. but if its cats under 10 lbs your after. everything you have mentioned will work.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I usually use cut gills, but also have had good luck with hotdogs, chicken livers, night crawlers and shrimp. When I lived in Texas we almost always used beef livers. Not as messy as chicken, we would normally cut it into strips and set in the sun for a couple hours to toughen it up a bit.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Got some shrimp that were reduced, due to be trashed tomorrow, soaking in garlic powder. And some weenies too! Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I used to hate using chicken livers myself but then I started using the Atlas material guys use to tie egg sacks for steelhead fishing. I would tie up about 8 of them, throw them in a small tupperware container, and that would be enough to last for a whole trip. I can usually catch about 6 to 8 of them with the same sack. I like the shrimp too and have tried a bunch of recipes. I swear just plain shrimp has worked the best for me. Good luck and can't wait to read the report.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Honestly, haven't catfished in years. (Intentionally, that is) Hopefully, we'll get into them. Badin is a fabulous lake, just below High Rock and Tuckertown on the Yadkin River. Known as a great largemouth and striper fishery, it also has lots of catfish of a variety of species. A 79 pound blue was caught there last year.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh, I've intentionally went out for cats and usually within half an hour intentionally quit and start fishing for bass!!!


----------

